# hk45 questions



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

i went and looked at one today. i didnt have much time to do an in depth look, just a face value/fit &feel look. got home and watched some reviews on you tube. i didnt notice in the store that the barrel has an O ring and theres a nylon piece in the recoil spring assembly. um........1st, why? 2nd, how long does an O ring last? it comes with replacements but where can you get more? how do you clean the barrel without damaging the O ring? and how sturdy is the nylon piece? seems like that would be a very bad design. even though the ergo's are superior to the usp, these potential issues make me feel more comfortable buying the usp.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

The O-ring acts to lock the barrel in place in place of a bushing like on a 1911. They are supposed to last 10,000 rounds or more. I don't think you have any worries of damaging the bushing while cleaning the barrel, as it is on the outside.


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

is it standard o ring or a mgical elusive part that they will charge an arm and a leg for? i ask because mr. murphy seems to think he is my best friend and im sure i'll need them.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=372833


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

sweet. i couldn't find them cheaper than $8-$10. im also strongly considering the p30L. i know this also has a polymr bushing on the guide rod but does it also have an o ring?


----------



## asant88 (Feb 27, 2010)

*P30L Bushing Answer*

Nope, there is no bushing on the barrel.



Go with the P30L, its worth it.:smt023


----------



## nil (Dec 8, 2010)

i should have bought the p30L, not the usp 45.tact


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

o ring: change every 10000 rds, comes with one installed and 4 extra, 50k rounds at 15 bucks/ 50 rounds at the cheapest means about 15 grand worth of ammo down the pipe before you have to invest in new rings. 8~10 bucks shouldnt b a problem. and i read a review where they put 50k rounds through the same hk 45 and the polymer buffer thing wasnt one of the parts to fail, so neither of those should be an issue. i bought one a few weeks ago and love it. easy shooting, accurate as heck, and comfortable in the hand. in short, GET ONE!!


----------

